# Walleye trip ?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Thinking of doing a semi guided walleye trip. Would be about mid February before id be able to go. I'm looking for recommendations on walleye trips and guide services. Most offer full and semi guided trips. Let me know what water you were on, how the fishing went and what was the service like. Wisconsin or Michigan. An nice walleye trip is on my ice bucket list. Any recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

One of the guides on here, I believe Pistol Charters, guides out of Lower Michigan in Saginaw Bay when the ice gets good, you should reach out to him I believe he has a house rental set-up and everything and does pretty good. I tried to get set up with him a few times year before last but my work kept ruining my efforts. Almost seems like the further you go North of Mid Michigan, even in Wisconsin and Minnesota, the walleye size gets really small, and they keep them small. I'm going to devils Lake ND specifically for Perch in a few weeks and it is the same out there, seems like all the Eyes you catch are 12'-15". We get spoiled by the class of Walleye we catch here and it is difficult to find anywhere that can come close to match it.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

PapawSmith said:


> One of the guides on here, I believe Pistol Charters, guides out of Lower Michigan in Saginaw Bay when the ice gets good, you should reach out to him I believe he has a house rental set-up and everything and does pretty good. I tried to get set up with him a few times year before last but my work kept ruining my efforts. Almost seems like the further you go North of Mid Michigan, even in Wisconsin and Minnesota, the walleye size gets really small, and they keep them small. I'm going to devils Lake ND specifically for Perch in a few weeks and it is the same out there, seems like all the Eyes you catch are 12'-15". We get spoiled by the class of Walleye we catch here and it is difficult to find anywhere that can come close to match it.


Thanks for the information. That is perfect eating size a nice 15 inch Walleye! How is Devils Lake? Do you usually do well their? Thanks!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

DBV said:


> Thanks for the information. That is perfect eating size a nice 15 inch Walleye! How is Devils Lake? Do you usually do well their? Thanks!
> 
> Devils is an outstanding fishery but the area is subject to volatile weather patterns so the fishing can be hit or miss. They can be pounding them one day, a front will move in, and then the next day they just totally shut down. There are huge perch in there and a lot of them. The walleye fishing is good but, like I said earlier, they tend to run on the smaller side. A lot of folks go there specifically for Pike and they get a lot of them thru the ice, and some big ones too. White bass are very prevalent and they are targeted up there more than they are here. It is a good trip I stay at the Woodland Resort and I always enjoy myself no matter how the fishing is while I’m there, but it is a hell of a long ways away. if you look into a trip check out the “Perch Patrol” guys, they are one of your best chances at getting limits of Jumbo Perch. They are a guide service comprised of a good sized group of guides that ‘runs and guns’ across the lake searching for the fish schools and when they find them they notify each other and converge on the fish with their clients. There are other mobile guides out there, too, as well as outfits that provide large heated shacks that are moved throughout the season as the fish schools move, the Woodland Resort has several of these. It’s a good time.


----------

